# Goal Zero Sherpa 50 Meltdown



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Just picked up a Goal Zero Sherpa 50 last night. Brought it home, read through the instruction manual and plugged it in for the first charge. Was packing up some hunting gear this morning and checked on the Sherpa 50. It was swollen up and smoking on my floor to about an inch thicker than its original size. I unplugged it and it started smoking real bad. I then took it outside and watched it expand to the point of cracking. It then started sizzling like bacon and melted down.

Once it was cool enough to touch I took it back down to Sportsmans Warehouse where I received a full refund. I didn't consider getting another one at this point for an exchange. My carpet in my office is melted and it is a wonder my house didn't catch fire last night while I was in bed.

I am interested to see what the people at Goal Zero have to say about it. Not very impressed with that particular product at all.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would have kept it and went straight to the manufacturer for not only a refund but repair of the carpet, which would likely include replacing the whole room as patches always look poorly.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

That's crazy!!! I've been very impressed with my goal 0 products though I don't own the Sherpa. I thought there customer service was very fast to respond as well. Kinda scary though that could have been worse for sure!


----------

